# Need help!!



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I got a call from my sister at 5pm today saying that someone from her church had a 10 year old maltese that she couldn't keep anymore. The lady of this 10 year old maltese said that if no one wants the dog, she will be forced to take the dog to the shelter. My sister felt bad for the dog so she called me and asked if I can find this dog a new home. 

Apparently, the owner of this dog moved to a home where she is renting a room from a family and they told her that she can't leave the dog at home while she worked. So the lady took the dog with her to work. Apparently she owns a small shop. The building owner where her shop is at told her that she can't keep the dog at the premises.

I just couldn't imagine a small maltese ending up in a shelter so I went to my sister church and picked up the dog for now. Can someone private message me and give me some maltese rescue contact information?

Below are couple of pictures I took of her. She appears to be somewhere between 4-5lbs. She is scared to death and is panting a lot even though I am in the same room with her. She's only calm if I hold her. I tried introducing Milo to her and she appears to be scared of him even though Milo is very friendly and calm. Please help!








http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/mem...bum12129-senior-dog-picture68841-img-3812.jpg


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Where is she, maybe there's a rescue that can help to find her a home. North Central Maltese Rescue is just one of a few we have on the forum.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so glad you got her. Poor baby.:smcry: Where are you located? Her mom's in a very difficult situation and she must not know what's going on. You're an angel to help. You probably need some sort of papers from her to prove that you were given the dog to find a home.
As Michelle mentioned there's Northcentral Maltese Rescue in Racine, WI. There's American Maltese Association Rescue in CA (Edie Gobbi can help you get some info) and a new Maltese Rescue for Southern California that Judy Crowe is involved with. And there's Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue - not sure where they're located. All of the above have fosters in other states so you could contact them and see if anyone will work out. 
I couldn't see the photo. Thanks again for helping her. Can't imagine her going to the pound.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank goodness you have this precious baby. I'm sure that she's stressed and confused -- but at least she's safe. I also feel sad for her Mom.

On SM's Home page, there is a link to the various Maltese Clubs and Maltese Rescues.

Maltese Dogs Forum : Spoiled Maltese Forums - Clubs and Resources

Praying that you find a rescue that can help. I would also pm Plenty Pets 20 (that's Edie's SM name) and she can help you with AMA's Rescue Group and can also probably provide you contact info for Judy Crowe in Southern California.

The contact info for the other rescue groups is listed in the link I provided above.

God bless you for doing this.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Here is an update. I contacted several rescue group and AMA replied back to me right away. I spoke to Edie and she is SO wonderful! She connected me to another sweetheart named Dawn who is going to be fostering the this tiny sweet Maltese. 

I felt SO bad for the dog because she would only calm down if I held her. She was petrified even when I put her in a soft puppy pen and I was 5 feet away. I was planning on not going into work tomorrow because leaving her home alone when she was this scared was out of the question. Luckily, Dawn was willing to take her tonight so I drove to her place and dropped her off. I feel good knowing that this sweet baby is in the loving arms of Dawn rather than at some shelter. 

Thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Here is an update. I contacted several rescue group and AMA replied back to me right away. I spoke to Edie and she is SO wonderful! She connected me to another sweetheart named Dawn who is going to be fostering the this tiny sweet Maltese.
> 
> I felt SO bad for the dog because she would only calm down if I held her. She was petrified even when I put her in a soft puppy pen and I was 5 feet away. I was planning on not going into work tomorrow because leaving her home alone when she was this scared was out of the question. Luckily, Dawn was willing to take her tonight so I drove to her place and dropped her off. I feel good knowing that this sweet baby is in the loving arms of Dawn rather than at some shelter.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your help!


Thank you for getting her into safe hands!:chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bless you! It sounds like a good situation w/Dawn.
I will pray for a happy landing for her. She needs to be in a place where someone is home w/her & has time for her. I met a lady in Louisville last spring who watched my 2 while I attended an important wedding. She had lost her little dog recently & was a God-send to me that day. She is the neighbor of my good friend there. She wants to go to Nationals w/me in June, but not sure I will make that. So I know there are people like her out there who would take a pup and make a great owner.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

What a blessing you have been! Thank you so much for helping her and doing the responsible thing and working with a rescue group for assistance. Truly there's nothing better than seeing a network of loving people come together to save and nurture a scared little fluff. God bless you.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad she is being cared for. Thank you for helping this baby.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad you saved this little one.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That made me cry! So happy you were able to rescue this sweet girl and get her into a foster home! It's so sad some of the reasons people have to give up their dogs!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

You are a special Christmas angel for doing this. I am so glad she is our the right path for rescue.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am happy that you have this sweet baby! I feel so horrible, wish you lived closer to me I would take her in!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Such great news. I'm so happy that this sweet baby is in a foster home with AMAR. And again, earth angel, thanks for doing this.


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you, thank you for going the extra mile to giving this maltese a chance at finding a good home in her senior years!!! I read your post very late last night, and checked in now to see update. I was prepared to give her a home with us. In 2003, I adopted a six year old, 4 pound little female maltese (owner couldn't care for her any longer) who had the same extreme fear issues/shaking. It was so sad. I am sure the rescue group will find the special person who can adopt this angel. Bless you


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks so much to Heather for stepping up and taking the little girl in. We really need that name.. for her.
She has been to the vet already and does have at the least a bladder infection and is being checked for bladder stones too. She also needs a dental badly. So, I think she will be much happier once the bladder issue is taken care of. Poor little girl is so confused, but we will find a perfect home for her.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Poor baby getting moved and doesn't feel well. Thanks to all that stepped in to help this little girl. She'll be a happy little pup in no time.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, thank you for helping this little girl.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad that AMAR will be taking her in. When I saw your post yesterday I couldn't type fast enough. I just didn't want that little one to end up in a shelter. Thanks so much for looking out for her. :wub::wub:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

So sad, I can't imagine leaving my baby. Glad everything worked out fine, she was lucky to have you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

my Miss Bow was 10 when we got her, she was so scared, it's really hard on these babies to go to another home especially when they are older, I'm sure she is wondering where her mommy is:huh::blush:
I am so glad she is with someone who will foster her, my heart is breaking for her, I am going to be praying for her to find a home that will cherish her and love her like we do with our Miss Bow
I'm so glad you were there, I wish I could give you a big hug, you saved that little ones life, she would never had made it in a shelter


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Thanks so much to Heather for stepping up and taking the little girl in. We really need that name.. for her.
> She has been to the vet already and does have at the least a bladder infection and is being checked for bladder stones too. She also needs a dental badly. So, I think she will be much happier once the bladder issue is taken care of. Poor little girl is so confused, but we will find a perfect home for her.


Thanks Edie for all your hard work. I spoke to Dawn and obtained all the infromation from the owner of that dog. My sister told me that the lady told her that the dog's name is pinkie. I also gave Dawn the name of the previous owner along with her vet. My sister told me that the Pinkoe's mama shed tears if joy because Pinkie doesn't have to die at the shelter. She apparently didnt know about rescues. Surprisingly, my sister didnt know about rescues either. She is very thankful to Amar for taking in her little girl. 

I am SO thankful for people like you, Dawn and Gigi. (She told me that Gigi has Pinkie now.) Luckily, Pinkie is adjusting well and ate all her meals today because last night she didnt want to eat or drink. Thanks again for your quick response! You ladies are AMAZING!!! Many blessings to you for your heart!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your encouraging words. I feel greatful to have had the opportunity to help Pinkie! I love Happy endings!


----------

